# Humpback chub no longer endangered



## MoabRyan (Feb 24, 2021)

Cool to see something making a comeback. Now I’d love to see the razor back sucker and pike minnow do the same!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Does this mean they're back on the menu?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

They have been degraded to threatened, from endangered... So no, no impromptu humpback chub casserole on Grand trips lol. Same for the squaw fish surprise...


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

On river right just above the LCR, there is a camp that researchers often use. We stayed there in 2011, and dozens of them swarmed our boats.

We got the idea that the chubs were accustomed to a certain culinary bounty at that location whenever there were boats on the beach.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

the ponds at the golf course in page were completely full of these back when I was in high school, not sure if they are still monitored there but the science classes at page high school used to measure and document the fish...


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

richp said:


> On river right just above the LCR, there is a camp that researchers often use. We stayed there in 2011, and dozens of them swarmed our boats.
> 
> We got the idea that the chubs were accustomed to a certain culinary bounty at that location whenever there were boats on the beach.


I have stayed at the science camp once and guessing it was most of the same cast of characters, that is a fun place

Edit: hopefully you visited the ballroom🏐


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

richp said:


> On river right just above the LCR, there is a camp that researchers often use. We stayed there in 2011, and dozens of them swarmed our boats.
> 
> We got the idea that the chubs were accustomed to a certain culinary bounty at that location whenever there were boats on the beach.


The mouth of Havasu creek is swarming with them. I was quite shocked when we stopped there in February.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

I wonder what Humpback chub taste likes?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

There was an entry in the Powell Expedition account (I think I saw it in Stegner's "100th Meridian" book), but I think they're about the pikeminnow (aka "Squawfish") in which they compared fish they'd caught and cooked to "cardboard stuck through with thousands of pins, and deep fried in grease" or something to that effect. Somehow I'm not real encouraged about Humpback Chub if this is what their brethren are like.


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

Give the Humpback Chub it's due, folks. This little fishy among a few other of its endangered friends forced the Moab UMTRA Project. 

DOE/EIS-0355 Remediation of the Moab Uranium Mill Tailings ...https://energy.gov › files › EIS-0355-FEIS-02-2005


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

I heard it tasted like spotted owl


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

zercon said:


> I heard it tasted like spotted owl


Bitter but with no aftertaste?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

But less gamey than harp seal.


----------

